
Theranos Had a Chance to Clear Its Name. Instead, It Tried to Pivot - palakchokshi
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/theranos-chance-clear-name-instead-tried-pivot/
======
palakchokshi
Never understand what's going on in someone's mind when they try to do this.
This only raises more questions instead of allaying doubts about your
company's core technology

